# Can any1 help me out?



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey I was trying to find some pics on these dogs, if anyone can help me out.

M.O.'s "Blue Uno"
Dunn's "Blue Harley"
Dunn's "Chocolate Bolio"
Wilk's "Crystal Glaze Rebel"
Meek's "Foxy lady"
Henderson's "Blue Wicked One"
Ford's "Blue Thunder II"
Baxley's "Katy Gold"
Hestily's "Alazayah"
Hestily's "Fonzie"
Roy's "Blue Boy"
Henderson's "Blue Heaven"


----------

